#   ( ) >   >  11

## Alex Goncharov

,  ,         http://www.ferra.ru/ru/techlife/news.../#.VmsFJ79bgQs

----------

CHACK, rv3ae

----------

-,   (   )  ,     .

-,  ""   .    -       100-  .

   ,         .         ,    .     (   )  ,         .        . , ,            -        (      ).

   ,   "  " -       .     .

----------

> .   ?    - .


      "".    .

 2003    (  ITU  )     1903  -   WR  WARC.       ,      ""  2003 .   (   , ,   ,    ) -     ...

----------

> -    ,


             ,        .        ,   ,        .        (   , ,  ,   ).

----------

Alex Goncharov, DL8RCB, Eugene163

----------

Alex Goncharov

----------


## Alex Goncharov

" ".

----------


## UT3LR

> " "


,  1919.     ?     ""       .       ..,  **  (     7  1895.)    " "  ?    (  )    1896.   **     1987.,   " "    18  1897.(-  ,   -          "  .."),      " "    .     ** .

*  21 ():*




> "   ",  ,    .


 ,  "  "    .     ,     -  .      " "    ,      (    ,    ,   ),       ,  ...     ( ..    ) **   7  1895.   " ",        ,  "".




> "  "  .


-  ,    :Wink: ?   ,        




> ,     7  1895,    " "?

----------


## UT3LR

> -      .     .


   ,      ?         "  ",     ?   ,   ,   ?          ?  - ,     ...




> ""   . .


     .       (    , ?),  ""  7  1895    **  (   .,  ).   -   , ... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## UT3LR

> .   , ?        .      .


 ,    ,   ? ""    :::: ...   ()   **   ,        7  1895.       " ".   .  -         ( ,     ). ,       ?
http://rybkin.h16.ru/nachrad.htm,    .    .        ,  ,    .      1919. (   -      ,         )      //.        ,      . ,         :Rolling Eyes: ...

----------


## UT3LR

> ,  ?


     ?   ""?      ,    /? ,  ,       ?     ?

----------


## UT3LR

> .


,   .    "" ,       "".
   - .




> ,      .


     ?     **  /?     -    /.     ..         **  .   .

----------

